
Vim and Composability - jimsojim
http://ferd.ca/vim-and-composability.html
======
avmich
Vim and Emacs talks are similar to friendly discussion about virtues of Lisp
and APL.

Lisp is about universal mechanism to adapt to everything which is lambda, so
you can grow it for the task at hand.

APL is about carefully complete set of orthogonal primitives which can be
combined, so it's "library-less language", harder to extend, focused not on
programming but on describing computation itself - using finite universal set
of operations.

Vim operations are suspiciously reminding those odd operators - verbs,
adverbs, conjunctions - of J.

------
audleman
Thanks to other recent posts I took the plunge and started learning vim. I now
join the rank of newly converted neophytes. All hail vim!

